# Echo for milling?



## Boomer 87 (Mar 11, 2017)

Im getting close to getting my chainsaw mill, its tax time after all lol. Ive got some logs picked and ready. Ive been thinking about powerheads again. Has anybody milled with an echo cs-8000? I know it only lists at 80ccs, but i thought maybe being a new saw maybe there was some advancements in power over say an 056 @81ccs or homelite xl923 @82ccs. The latter two are my two options for powering the 36" mill im getting. Are the oilers up to the task for milling with a 36" bar. I know echo sells the saw with a 36". I can get a new cs-8000 pho for 650. What do you guys think? 

I know when milling the bigger the better, but theres no way i can afford a big stihl or husky new, and when it comes to that size of saw and price i dont like spending alot of coin on a used unknown saw.


----------



## LonestarStihl (Mar 11, 2017)

Boomer 87 said:


> Im getting close to getting my chainsaw mill, its tax time after all lol. Ive got some logs picked and ready. Ive been thinking about powerheads again. Has anybody milled with an echo cs-8000? I know it only lists at 80ccs, but i thought maybe being a new saw maybe there was some advancements in power over say an 056 @81ccs or homelite xl923 @82ccs. The latter two are my two options for powering the 36" mill im getting. Are the oilers up to the task for milling with a 36" bar. I know echo sells the saw with a 36". I can get a new cs-8000 pho for 650. What do you guys think?
> 
> I know when milling the bigger the better, but theres no way i can afford a big stihl or husky new, and when it comes to that size of saw and price i dont like spending alot of coin on a used unknown saw.



You can get a decent used 660 on here for that price


----------



## Boomer 87 (Mar 11, 2017)

I know, call me a skeptic, i just dont know i can bring myself to spend that kind of money on a used saw. Good condition or not.


----------



## LonestarStihl (Mar 11, 2017)

Boomer 87 said:


> I know, call me a skeptic, i just dont know i can bring myself to spend that kind of money on a used saw. Good condition or not.



Gotya


----------



## Boomer 87 (Mar 11, 2017)

Mostly ive curious about the saw, but ifd mill, i wouldnt have to risk smoking one of my oldies lol. Also kinda goin with the different factor, everyone around me runs huskys and stihls. Im a go against the grain kinda guy.


----------



## LonestarStihl (Mar 11, 2017)

You're such a hipster


----------



## Boomer 87 (Mar 11, 2017)

Omg stop lol. You know what sucks, i love wearing flannels, i actually use stocking hats when its cold , and i drank PBR long before them jack****s did!


----------



## LonestarStihl (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## jd548esco72 (Mar 11, 2017)

you could roll your own hudzl/farmertec 660 clone? 

for some reason the 8000s was never popular in these woods-- i have never ran one-- so i couldn't say--

maybe a ported one would do??


----------



## Boomer 87 (Mar 11, 2017)

I did some reading guys say muffler modifications and a retune makes then a different animal


----------



## JohnWayne (Mar 11, 2017)

Go for it, it will do it. I started milling with that same saw, it handled everything fine up to 27" oak. That was slow, but do able. Spend ten bucks on a wired tachometer so you can maintain even load through the cut. Let the saw warm up before the cut and cool down after. Also, read the the milling 101 sticky.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87 (Mar 11, 2017)

Will do. i have a stihl EDT 8 tach i can put on it dont have one yet but hoping to purchase saw soon.


----------



## Mac&Homelite (Mar 11, 2017)

Totally agree not harming the oldies, they have made it this long after all. I'm going to give another vote for a huztl kit like it or not. At the very least a 660 kit, and some other members have also been saying that they are very close to releasing the 070 kit as well.


----------



## Boomer 87 (Mar 11, 2017)

An 070 kit i would consider


----------



## farmer pliers (Mar 12, 2017)

I have the cs-800 I use with a 36" bar and the 36" mill. I use the Granberg chain. I mill mostly pine. It has an automatic oiler and a thumb pump, this keeps the chain in good shape. The biggest trees I have milled were 30" to 32". It does well with that and my work is at 8800 plus feet. I like mine.


----------



## Boomer 87 (Mar 15, 2017)

Well right or wrong ive got a brand new echo cs800p with a 36" bar on order, i was on the fence untill local dealer said it was there open house and all echo equipment is 20% off. So i got a good deal


----------



## Boomer 87 (Mar 17, 2017)

Hey all going to order a mill this weekend. Question can i order a bigger mill like a 60" and narrow it up to run only a 36" bar for awhile. Then when i upgrade to a bigger powerhead longer bar i can adjust it back out


----------



## Garrit (Mar 17, 2017)

Yes you can @Boomer 87 The Panther mill will slide down to fit smaller bars. the 60" mill from what I hear it is very heavy and awkward. Might not be worth the trouble (having that 2 feet overhang) vs saving the $$. How long will you go until you upgrade?


----------



## Boomer 87 (Mar 17, 2017)

Well, my brother is getting a 390 xpg we could run on it. The granberg was what i was looking at buying. For now itll be my cs800p and 36"


----------



## Boomer 87 (Mar 17, 2017)

Does anyone know if the 60" grandberg can be narrowed up to run a 36" bar? Then i can always get a longer bar/ bigger saw


----------



## Boomer 87 (Mar 17, 2017)

Maybe ill back it down to a 48" mill instead. Really that would do 90% of the trees we have in my area.


----------



## Mac&Homelite (Mar 17, 2017)

Boomer 87 said:


> Does anyone know if the 60" grandberg can be narrowed up to run a 36" bar? Then i can always get a longer bar/ bigger saw


I'm sure you can. I would think that you would want to order some shorter rails though. I know I designed my mill with at least a 40'' bar in mind, but when I stuck it on the 20'' it was super awkward. Ended up cutting one of my extrusions in half, and way easier to use. Still can accept something like a 28'' bar on it I figure.


----------



## JohnWayne (Mar 17, 2017)

Boomer 87 said:


> Maybe ill back it down to a 48" mill instead. Really that would do 90% of the trees we have in my area.



You can shorten the clamps down to nearly any length. Other than clearance on the far side, I prefer the longer rails on my mill. It helps balance out the power head and gives something for another person to hold on to if you have help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer 87 (Mar 18, 2017)

Does anyone know for sure what the bar pad is on the 800p? Is it a D176?


----------



## farmer pliers (Mar 18, 2017)

D176 is correct.


----------

